

Show HN: flic – Easy Inter-process Communication via TCP for Node.js - nkcmr
https://npmjs.org/package/flic

======
nhaehnle
Often, you need IPC merely to communicate with a child worker process. I've
seen quite a number of projects that needlessly roll their own solution when
one can just use the built-in process.send() method.

Of course, this doesn't cover all the use cases of this particular library, I
just think it's worth pointing out.

------
mappum
It seems a lot of people (including me) have made projects like this, but it
would probably be most efficient if one project emerged as the standard (it's
surprising one hasn't).

[https://github.com/mappum/node-sock](https://github.com/mappum/node-sock)

~~~
nkcmr
While writing my library it had me wondering if maybe I could design my
application differently so that I didn't have to use any IPC, but I couldn't
think of a way.

So yes, very surprising.

I'm the developer of this library by the way, and I'm really looking for issue
submissions and feedback. Any is much appreciated.

